# Flipping for rocks in the river



## H20hawgs (Jun 29, 2015)

Took the SeaArk through the rock gardens then started flipping Shad for rocks aka striped bass.

https://youtu.be/hUl0U1Z_m34


----------



## Quercus (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like fun!


----------

